# Bedtime stories for the children of the damned (d20 Modern Online)



## Tymothi (Jun 23, 2005)

Looking to restart my PbP (play by post) campaign. log onto www.insanemindsproductions.us for more information. 

System used : d20 modern/past
Rules used : D20 Modern/D20 Past/Blood & Relics/ Home Brew

"Man lives in the sunlit world of what he believes to be reality. But... there is, unseen by most, an underworld, a place that is just as real, but not as brightly lit... a Dark side."


----------

